# USA Made Router Bits



## Idaho Bob (Dec 17, 2007)

bamcarbide found this company in the north west that makes saw blades and router bits, just thought you might want to know. I also use to manage the tool Dept at lowes Merdian Idaho. I am in comerical sales now. I have a wood working shop because I spent so much time in tool world at lowes. The hobby that went over bored at my wife put it. I am trying to pretty much buy USA made tools and such for the shop, not a easy task at times. In some cases I buy tools I get from other wood workers, or people who gave it up the persuit. I don't know if it's a addiction or just infection. But I am going to have to build a pole barn / larger shed beside one end of the house to hold all the wood that seems to find it's way home with me. Heh. So my other addiction of Fly fishing that's me in a nut shell for now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

And thanks ,I'm always looking for new web sites for router bits..

http://www.bamcarbide.com/

Here's one more

http://www.precisebits.com/products...=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch&I1.x=15&I1.y=13



==========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Idaho Bob. Glad to have you as a member. We may be able to use your experiences at Lowes and your time in the woodworking shop. Never know.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Woodworking and fly fishing! That right up my alley. Welcome
Jim


----------

